# Graf Spee.



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Should the eagle be bought by the IWM and displayed as a trophy?

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/21/uruguay-nazi-bronze-eagle-battleship-court-sell

I think so....


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I doubt if her Captain would have agreed Cisco.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

G'day Sparkie, I doubt he would have....

Long time no sea ... I miss the quizzes.... hope all is well your end .


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

This piece should be saved for the German Naval Museum at Wilhelmshaven.

GRAFF SPEE was a most 'honourable' ship and so was Captain Langsdorf. If not Wilhelmshaven, IWM would be perfect. 

Stephen


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Stephen J. Card said:


> This piece should be saved for the German Naval Museum at Wilhelmshaven.
> 
> GRAFF SPEE was a most 'honourable' ship and so was Captain Langsdorf. If not Wilhelmshaven, IWM would be perfect.
> 
> Stephen


I agree, should go to Wilhelmshaven. I guess good men died in the Krieg's Marine and it would make a good memorial for them.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks. 

Langsdorf did not scuttle the ship to stop from the enemy for finding 'technical' secrets etc. He scuttled his ship because it was likely that his battle would be lost and the crew would be likely to be killed for nothing. He saved his crew.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Cisco.....

Appreciated......... specially your reference to my quiz.........nice to see you too.

I took a look through it again last week........fresh as ever......I couldn't answer any of my own questions,!!!!..........and there were many...........

I took 5 years away from SN.......I'm going to take 5 more........ something sadly missing now.

Nice to see you are still above water though......I miss the old regulars......a very sad decline of a once excellent site. 

Here's to them all..

S2182


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#7 

Welcome back, Sparkie!

BY


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Thank you Barrie.....

Most kind.

S2182


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Whilhelmshafen?

I think there would be issues with the swastika. ( there is a better photo in the Daily Wail https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4765360/Uruguay-set-sell-bronze-eagle-saved-Nazi-ship.html )

That is a major issue in Monte.... they do however have the rangefinder on display there.

Re secret stuff.... I believe the british crawled all over the wreck after it was abandoned.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> Thanks Cisco.....
> 
> Appreciated......... specially your reference to my quiz.........nice to see you too.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Sparkie, pleased to hear from you but sad to read your comments about the site decline .
Some see the retrenchment of members and activity as due to the new near mirror image Shipping History site running in parallel and weakening the overall support but my own impression is that both venues are struggling due to declining membership as ex mariners age and fade , like the old soldiers of World War One and Two have done. 
A recent thread encouraging memories of WW2 clearly showed that members that experienced this period , even as children , are quickly thinning .
Real maritime stories seldom reach the forum these days and so many, like me , who have formed a pleasant addiction to the company of fellow seafarers stay on to indulge in other fields of knowledge or argument, the latter birthing such subjects as "EU- what's happening" that has descended into a tit for tat slog of political football with seldom a real goal being scored .
Now almost twelve years a member it alarms me when I occasionally go back and search for an old post of say ten years back and re-read some of the great contributions made by then very active members that have now faded from view .
My biggest fear is that this site will collapse , before or after me , and deny me the chance to leave an imprint of my brief stage of life with the Merchant service.
How many other members feel this way?

Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#11 

I share your thoughts about the Grim Reaper, Bob. That much seems to be inevitable.

As to leaving an imprint, my own view is that Shakespeare probably shared your concern also - and that in terms of humanity the internet and cyberspace were invented a mere ten minutes ago. For my own part I don't worry about it. I do worry, sometimes, about cyber-hacking etc and the evils which the internet has brought. It is obviously an efficient means of communication, but as an efficient means of record it remains far less effective than hard copy.


----------

